# Automatic Sprinkler Controller Question



## CVID (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry, I can't help you with your current controller, but if you end up buying a new one, I would recommend a Rain Bird ESP Modular. They are easy to use and have 3 programming options (allowing you to water different valves on different days/times). I used to work in irrigation and have worked with many controllers and this is my favorite. Hunter also makes one that is comparable.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

I have the Rain Bird and concur with previous poster,nice unit.


----------



## buzzkillb (Apr 7, 2012)

So for 5 stations I would need to buy the controller and 1 modular unit right? Can this be setup to turn on valves 1-4 every other day and valve 5 once a week?


----------



## CVID (Feb 27, 2013)

buzzkillb said:


> So for 5 stations I would need to buy the controller and 1 modular unit right? Can this be setup to turn on valves 1-4 every other day and valve 5 once a week?


Yes, you would need to buy 1 modular, which would get you up to 7 stations. You will also be able to run valves 1-4 every other day and valve 5 once a week.


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

It can be replaced with another brand. I will never use Rainbird again but thats another story in itself :furious:. I am now using a IrrigationCaddy- you control it thru your network, its wireless and you can use your phone to turn it on and off. Its really nice if you want to go that route but will cost a little more but it is not that bad. 

http://www.amazon.com/IrrigationCad...d=1362070179&sr=8-1&keywords=irrigation+caddy


----------



## buzzkillb (Apr 7, 2012)

That IrrigationCaddy is really cool. But really overkill for my needs. I would prefer to spend money on other much needed improvements.

I figure if the current controller works at least on automatic, then no reason to spend a lot of money. But something that could control each valve separately would save me money on watering valve 5 which is a drip line that only needs to run once a week, not every day.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Most controllers allow you to set different run times for each vavle (aka zone or station). Your current Irritrol has the ability too but irrelevant since it has problems. 

Look for one that can control at least 5 zones.


----------



## buzzkillb (Apr 7, 2012)

djlandkpl said:


> Most controllers allow you to set different run times for each vavle (aka zone or station). Your current Irritrol has the ability too but irrelevant since it has problems.
> 
> Look for one that can control at least 5 zones.


Out of curiosity how would I go about doing that with the current Irritrol? I want to run 1-4 skip days and 5 once a week. This might be the final thing that makes me buy a new one today instead of putting this off. This may or may not be working right as I could never figure it out.


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

You will need a 5 zone that you can program individual run times and days for each zone. Zone 1-4 odd/even days and zone 5 off every day but say wed. The cheap controllers will usually not let you program it like that and usually only allow you to run ALL zones on your programmed days for the selected run times- ALL zones 1-5 odd/even days. (they wont let you choose zone 5 to only run on 1 of those days). Check amazon, they have some nice multifunction controllers for around $80.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's a link to the manual. Go to page 20 and look for the section titled, Setting the Valve Run Time. 

http://www.irritrol.com/controller_manuals/pdfs/manual_raindial07.pdf

It's not very intuitive. If you are going to replace it, I would go with a Rain Bird. I've had good luck with sprinklerwarehouse.com


----------



## buzzkillb (Apr 7, 2012)

Since you are familiar with this. If I set a program (zone 1-4) on A and set a program (zone 5) on B, does it matter what that dial is left on when I set the controller to run?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

buzzkillb said:


> If I set a program (zone 1-4) on A and set a program (zone 5) on B, does it matter what that dial is left on when I set the controller to run?


It shouldn't matter where the dial is left. However I would leave it on the current time. If your controller is in in a visible location, you can give it a quick glance to ensure it hasn't been affected by a blackout/power loss.


----------



## buzzkillb (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome we go off water conservation mode in the morning, so tomorrow will be my first test to see if the Irritrol fully functions before switching the controller out. The roses will be really happy if they get watered deeper and less frequently!!


----------



## buzzkillb (Apr 7, 2012)

So it turns out the controller is going totally bad. I was told that is causing the leaking for the drip irrigation zone that just started to happen. So I am ordering the timer right now. Next up is that it looks like one of the valves is leaking too for the sprinklers. How hard is to replace a 3/4" brass valve? I am getting a quote of $120 to do that and seems like this should be something that I can do myself.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

buzzkillb said:


> So it turns out the controller is going totally bad. I was told that is causing the leaking for the drip irrigation zone that just started to happen. So I am ordering the timer right now. Next up is that it looks like one of the valves is leaking too for the sprinklers. How hard is to replace a 3/4" brass valve? I am getting a quote of $120 to do that and seems like this should be something that I can do myself.


Depends. Changing valves isn't hard, it's the amount of working space that can be a challenge. Can you post a pic of the valve and the area.


----------



## buzzkillb (Apr 7, 2012)

Pics attached. Went to Home Depot and wasn't really clear what I need to be buying.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Do you know where the leak is? Is it leaking at the heads or at the valve. If you can determine the make and model of the valve, the diaphragm can be changed vs. replacing the whole valve. The 8ish screws on top are removed to get to the diaphragm. The water supply needs to be turned off when you do it.


----------



## buzzkillb (Apr 7, 2012)

The valve is Superior. Can I just turn the water off, take the 8 screws off and take something into a hardware store?

How would I be able to tell where the leak is coming from? The guy who came by to give us a quote thought it was the brass valve that needed to be replaced.

This thread has been really helpful. I ended up buying a $70 Rain Bird controller from Home Depot and now everything works right. I kept losing out on getting the ESP modular from the cheaper store on Amazon. So I figured why not try something local. No more loud clicking from the drip station. Everything works once again. I also found a video on youtube explaining how to adjust the Rain Bird Maxi Paw sprinklers to get the proper areas watered again and that was as easy as moving the springs and flipping a spring inside the unit.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes to shutting off the water. You may find parts locally but may have to buy online. 

I would start with changing the diaphragm. That let's the water through. 

If you wind up buying online and the parts vs whole valve difference isn't huge get the valve. You can cannibalize it for parts or just replace the old one. The logic is to save on shipping if the diaphragm isn't the issue.


----------



## buzzkillb (Apr 7, 2012)

Any idea of how to get the model number? I also don't know which is the valve that is the problem.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

buzzkillb said:


> Any idea of how to get the model number? I also don't know which is the valve that is the problem.


If it's not stamped on the valve somewhere, you may need to match it by picture. Search for Superior Sprinkler valve. 

Manually open the valve with the handle on top of the valve so you can determine which zone it controls.


----------



## buzzkillb (Apr 7, 2012)

Got the repair kit locally. As I tried to take off the valve adapter by turning the neck I snapped the PVC pipe going from valve to sprinklers. The water is now shut off.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Bummer. The pvc repair should be easy-- coupler, piece of pipe and male adapter.


----------



## buzzkillb (Apr 7, 2012)

I was so happy to hear the adapter make a snapping sound. But then noticed the PVC was still attached!!! I think at this point my DIY is done. Like clockwork, the next few days I have no more time. Still saved some decent money doing the rest myself and learned how to control most everything in the yard now. Probably shouldn't have done this with meetings lined up for the rest of the week. Thanks for all your help, at least I sort of know what to do when the next one goes bad.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

You're welcome. Once you understand the basic concepts it's pretty easy. Should you need more help, just let me know.


----------



## buzzkillb (Apr 7, 2012)

I basically left a message on every landscaping place on Angies List and the only one to call me back can't come out in any form of realistic time.

So I have a dremel to cut the PVC pipe I broke with a straight cut. Not sure if that is the proper tool to cut PVC. What else would I need to fix the pipe? I have never worked with PVC, so this is all new to me. So a coupler, a piece of pipe, and male adapter. Then cement and telfon tape? Should I buy anything else?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

You got it. You can cut PVC with anything. A dremel will make it easy. Can you post a picture of what's left in the ground and what broke off?


----------



## buzzkillb (Apr 7, 2012)

Got the plumber to come out and its all taken care of. He said I basically had one last step to get the adapter apart. Had to use vice grips to take get the adapter out of the other brass piece. Any reason to get the Rain Bird ESP Modular over the Rain Bird controller from Home Depot?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

buzzkillb said:


> Got the plumber to come out and its all taken care of. He said I basically had one last step to get the adapter apart. Had to use vice grips to take get the adapter out of the other brass piece. Any reason to get the Rain Bird ESP Modular over the Rain Bird controller from Home Depot?


Great! Do you know the model from HD? As long as the timer meets your needs go for it. Think ahead if you might need to expand. If so, make sure you have space left in the timer for additional zones.


----------



## buzzkillb (Apr 7, 2012)

djlandkpl said:


> Great! Do you know the model from HD? As long as the timer meets your needs go for it. Think ahead if you might need to expand. If so, make sure you have space left in the timer for additional zones.


Its a 6 zone system 600STi. The house is small enough and no need to expand. I would like to add some more little spray areas for a flower bed, but it seems like I could just add a 2 more sprays to the existing setup.

What I did learn is that a plumber is cheaper than a landscaping company to fix what I broke.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

buzzkillb said:


> What I did learn is that a plumber is cheaper than a landscaping company to fix what I broke.


Sweet. You should be OK with the HD timer. Glad it all worked out.


----------

